# Grouse Tortellini Soup



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Man.. made this a couple of times now.. and it is wonderful everytime!! we didn't have any Grouse so we just used Chicken, but sure any type of bird would be wonderful in it! and It's SO EASY!!! 

Grouse Tortellini Soup
•	4 cups chicken broth
•	2 Quarts bottle whole tomatoes (don’t drain)
•	2 1/2 tbsp olive oil
•	1 Tbsp Garlic
•	5 grouse breast strips cut into cubes
•	1 small onion chopped
•	1/2 cup thin sliced carrots
•	1 tbsp Montreal Steak (McCormick Grill Mates)
•	1 cup fresh green beans sliced or 1 pint bottled green beans - drained
•	2 cups dried cheese filled tortellini
•	1/2 cup celery (finely chopped)

Put Broth & Tomatoes in pan, heat to let tomatoes breakup a little. Heat 1 tbsp oil in saucepan at med heat add grouse cook add seasoning and garlic cook until browned stir often then remove add to broth mixture. In frying pan add a little more oil & sauté onions, celery, carrots and fresh green beans (if used bottled just add to the broth mixture) & cook until tender. Add to broth heat to boil add tortellini cook 10 minutes until tortellini is tender. Serve garnish with parsley. (we found the tortellini soaks up a lot of the broth.. so if it is too think just add more chicken broth!)


----------

